# Afknapper



## MichielV (Apr 10, 2009)

Jullie zullen het allemaal wel hebben. Je leest fora en horloge sites en komt horloges tegen die je meteen te gek vind en die je ooit wel eens zou willen hebben. Iedere horloge gek heeft wel een wishlist die eigenlijk te lang is, maar toch er blijven modellen bijkomen :-d.

Zo staat bijvoorbeeld de Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (Black, 45.5mm) ook al tijden op mijn wishlist. En mocht ik ooit eens geld over hebben, dan zou hij er wel komen. ;-)

Nou was ik vandaag in de stad en stond natuurlijk weer bij een juwelier te kijken. Stond daar toevallig een 2e hands exemplaar van de PO. Precies het exemplaar wat ik wou hebben en een redelijke prijs. 

Ik naar binnen en passen. En zodra ik hem om me pols had, was meteen die "verliefdheid" weg. Vond het eigenlijk helemaal niets toen ik hem om mijn pols had. Zaten wel wat beschadigingen op en dat speelde ook mee, maar ik denk dat hij toch echt vandaag van mijn wishlist is verdwenen. 

Jammer natuurlijk, maar nu is er wel weer ruimte voor iets anders :-d

Hebben jullie ook wel eens zo iets gehad? Grail of wishlist exemplaren die in het echt het toch niet waar maakte? Zo ja, met welk model was dat?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik snap het wel. Elke keer als ik bij een juwelier Omega's in het echt bekijk, denk ik "is dat het nou?" Zeker als je de prijzen erbij neemt. Als je dan een stap opzij doet, en bij JLC of Rolex kijkt, krijg ik gelijk een heel ander gevoel. 
Enige uitzondering is de speedmaster. Die blijft enorm fraai.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ja, ik had dat met de IWC Ingenieur. Ik vond 'm altijd te gek, toen deed ik 'm om en dacht ik nee, dit is 'm niet.. Toen een of twee jaar later toch weer een keer om de pols gedaan en nu heb ik 'm gekocht  Zo kan het dus ook gaan


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Kan me nog herinneren dat ik een klein beetje teleurgesteld was toen ik voor het eerst een Portuguese zag in een vitrine. Op de plaatjes was het altijd een schoonheid van een andere planeet maar in het echt bleek het toch maar 'gewoon' een heel mooi horloge te zijn. Stelde me misschien toch een klein beetje teleur. 

Overigens, net als Dimer hierboven, zou het dan alsnog goed kunnen dat er wel een keer eentje gaat komen hoor :-d


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Heb dat wel vaker gehad...

Overigens ook andersom. Bij een 243... op de foto's in de catalogus zag er niet uit. Daarna op foto's hmmm, best aardig maar word hem niet. Zag hem in het echt liggen en vonkje sprong gelijk goed over!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ken dat gevoel heel goed. Heeft ook te maken met sommige foto's die op fora worden gepost - net het goede licht, precies de goede hoek, perfecte compositie... kwijlen en kwijlen elke keer dat je zo'n pic voorbij ziet komen... en dan sta je bij de juwelier...

en dan blijkt die kerel ook precies die ENE hoek met precies DIE bult licht te hebben gebruikt waarmee dat horloge mooi is... maar die 99% dat je 'm om de pols hebt is ie doodsaai :')


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ik heb dat meestal andersom. Dan denk ik dat een horloge "er wel leuk"uitziet en is ie in het echt verschikkelijk mooi (bv. Ecozilla, GWF-1000 Frogman).


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Ik had dit gevoel bij Rolex en Longines. Bij Rolex had ik gewoon niet het kwaliteitsgevoel dat ik voor die prijs zou verwachten, de Longines zagen er dan weer verschrikkelijk saai uit en eigenlijk was er weinig om ze te onderscheiden van de goedkopere Mido's die ook in de winkel aanwezig waren. Uitzondering was echter wel de Master Collection, die zagen er dan wel weer een heel stuk fijner uit


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Post hier je laatste aanwinst! (5 november 2010)*



Mart said:


> .... Ben wel benieuwd naar dat horloge trouwens, een ETA7750 zo te zien, je mag ook wel iets uitzoomen op de volgende foto ;-)





MHe225 said:


> Je hebt wel een goed oog, Mart - het mechaniek is inderdaad 'n ETA-Valjoux 7750 (eerste in mijn collectie). Vooruit dan, beetje uitzoomen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Het zal de oplettende lezer niet ontgaan zijn dat dit vervolg nooit is gekomen. Het betreffende horloge is voor mij persoonlijk de grootste afknapper ooit. Jaren heb ik hier over lopen kwijlen:










Maar toen ik deze Sinn 956 Klassik eenmaal in mijn handen had viel die wel zo ontzettend tegen <| en ik vond / vind het zeker geen $2.880 waard. Te klein, te kleuterig en de wijzerplaat was veel te geel. Ik heb het horloge nog nagemeten, oude specs opgezocht, etc. maar ook na 1 en 2 dagen had ik er geen beter gevoel over en heb ik het dus maar teruggestuurd. Het privilege om dit horloge eventjes vast te houden heeft mij dus $87,18 gekost (meer dan mijn Parnis). Beetje dure les :-(

Vroeg mij af, ben ik te verwend door mijn Omega's en IWC's? Maar denk dat ik kan stellen dat dit niet het geval is. De eerder genoemde Parnis en m'n Alpha PN vind ik wel / ook heel mooi en ze voelen zelfs beter aan dan deze Sinn. Jammer.

Ron

*PS* - hoop niet dat ik Sinn fans voor het hoofd gestoten heb. Ik weet dat er legio mensen zijn die deze horloges wel fantastisch vinden.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

MHe225 said:


> hoop niet dat ik Sinn fans voor het hoofd gestoten heb. Ik weet dat er legio mensen zijn die deze horloges wel fantastisch vinden


Ik wil zeker nog ooit een Sinn kopen, maar dit is dan ook niet de toolwatch richting Sinn die ik zelf gekocht zou hebben. Voor zo'n klassiek uiterlijk zou ik het toch meer vintage gezocht hebben. Ik snap op het oog wel waarom je toch verder gekeken hebt...


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Ik heb het gehad bij precies hetzelfde als jij beschrijft, de Omega Planet Ocean  Is hét horloge wat toch mooier overkomt op fotos dan in het echt. Misschien voornalmelijk wegens de vrij grote limune onderdelen, (zeg ik het goed, die licht geven in het donker?) die niet echt wit zijn maar meer beige. Ik heb de PO voor het eerst bekeken in 2009, en sindsdien is hij op de een of andere manier toch gegroeit aan me. Ik begin hem steeds meer te waarderen/mooier te vinden, ook in het echt. Ben dan ook zeer benieuwd naar de nieuwe versie.

Verder vind ik Rolex enorm tegenvallen in het echt. Zeker de oudere modellen, waarbij het net voelt alsof de kast en de band compleet losse onderdelen van elkaar zijn. De band en de claps daarvan voelen zo cheap aan. Ik vind de nieuwe Sub/GMT wel oke door de hoop verbeteringein (grotere kast, mooiere bezel/plaat en zwaar verbeterde band/clasp) de Sub doet het misschien nét voor me, eigenlijk ben ik te kritisch...


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

dj00tiek said:


> Ik heb het gehad bij precies hetzelfde als jij beschrijft, de Omega Planet Ocean  Is hét horloge wat toch mooier overkomt op fotos dan in het echt. Misschien voornalmelijk wegens de vrij grote limune onderdelen, (zeg ik het goed, die licht geven in het donker?) die niet echt wit zijn maar meer beige. Ik heb de PO voor het eerst bekeken in 2009, en sindsdien is hij op de een of andere manier toch gegroeit aan me. Ik begin hem steeds meer te waarderen/mooier te vinden, ook in het echt. Ben dan ook zeer benieuwd naar de nieuwe versie.
> 
> Verder vind ik Rolex enorm tegenvallen in het echt. Zeker de oudere modellen, waarbij het net voelt alsof de kast en de band compleet losse onderdelen van elkaar zijn. De band en de claps daarvan voelen zo cheap aan. Ik vind de nieuwe Sub/GMT wel oke door de hoop verbeteringein (grotere kast, mooiere bezel/plaat en zwaar verbeterde band/clasp) de Sub doet het misschien nét voor me, eigenlijk ben ik te kritisch...


Ik zie de Planet Oceans elke dag en ik vind ze nog steeds heel erg mooi! En Rolex, ja... de banden van de oudere modellen zijn ook gewoon slecht. Alles rammelt en zit los*... maar toch wil ik een 1680 of een 5513 

Het omgekeerde had ik ook heel erg met de TAG Heuer Grande Carrera's. Op de foto's vond ik het helemaal niks, zelfs toen ik ze in het echt zag deed het me niet veel. Nu vind ik ze prachtig!

*Ik heb een Speedmaster uit de jaren '80 gehad en die band was niet veel beter.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Dimer said:


> Ik zie de Planet Oceans elke dag en ik vind ze nog steeds heel erg mooi! En Rolex, ja... de banden van de oudere modellen zijn ook gewoon slecht. Alles rammelt en zit los*... maar toch wil ik een 1680 of een 5513
> 
> Het omgekeerde had ik ook heel erg met de TAG Heuer Grande Carrera's. Op de foto's vond ik het helemaal niks, zelfs toen ik ze in het echt zag deed het me niet veel. Nu vind ik ze prachtig!
> 
> *Ik heb een Speedmaster uit de jaren '80 gehad en die band was niet veel beter.


Wat betreft de banden en met name de sluiting van de 'oude' sub. Zie vaak in reviews dat dit toch beter moest etc, etc. Echter als ze dicht zitten, zitten ze dicht en goed ook. Daarbij kon je hem ook makkelijk weer even recht buigen, etc. Enfin, wat mij betreft heeft de sluiting zich meer dan bewezen.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Wat betreft de banden en met name de sluiting van de 'oude' sub. Zie vaak in reviews dat dit toch beter moest etc, etc. Echter als ze dicht zitten, zitten ze dicht en goed ook. Daarbij kon je hem ook makkelijk weer even recht buigen, etc. Enfin, wat mij betreft heeft de sluiting zich meer dan bewezen.


En toch, James Bond verving 'm voor een cheap-ass NATO ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Raf ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Lester Burnham said:


> En toch, James Bond verving 'm voor een cheap-ass NATO ;-)


En logisch, hoe kan een geheim agent iemand besluipen met die rammelende eindlinks? Die hoor je van twee kilometer aankomen...


----------



## Popma (Oct 17, 2012)

even 't topic wat leven inblazen 
afgelopen zomer was ik even in Leeuwarden, komen een juwelier voorbij en zag daar in de etalage een érg mooie duiker staan, prijskaartje hing nét half achter de band en was dus onduidelijk.
ik zo'n verkoper erbij gehaald, die haalde 'm uit de kast..pakte 't horloge beet en alles voelde wel goed aan, prijskaart was 700 euro (wat me op 't eerste gezicht meeviel)

ik doe de sluiting van de stalen band los om 't horloge even om te doen en rammelde eerst nog even met 't horloge (horloge bij de kop pakken en met losse sluiting even wat rammelen) en heregod, die band had een hele lichte klank..alsof 't hol was.
't klonk écht als Shanghai pisbakkenstaal

dát was wel een grote afknapper!
moet zeggen dat ik 't merk vergeten ben, was voor mij ook niet de moeite om te onthouden!


----------



## Eek! (Mar 31, 2010)

Om op een iets lager prijsniveau te gaan zitten; de Stowa's vielen me tegen toen ik ze eindelijk in het echt zag. Ik heb destijds de Flieger besteld omdat ie er zo fantastisch uitzag op foto's. Iedere keer weer dat ik een foto zag met dat horloge vond ik 'm er schitterend uitzien.

En toen kwam ie binnen en was ie "is dat het dan?". Maar ik heb 'm nu ruim 2 jaar volgens mij, en iedere keer dat ik 'm zie wordt ie mooier. En ik merk al dat het precies zo gaat ook met de Stowa Marine Original. 

Qua echte afknapper wordt het voor mij de Tissot Le Locle. Op iedere foto is ie schitterend. En toen ik 'm in het echt zag vond ik 'm simpelweg niet mooi. Oh well, genoeg mooie klokjes om wel over te blijven dromen.


----------

